# Alpaca Merino roving fiber wool destash - NW Illinois



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Alpaca/Merino blend roving (70/30). Normal price is $3.30/oz. I'm destashing it at $1.90/oz. if you buy per ounce. $30/pound if you buy more than a pound. There are more than one color available, so please tell me which one(s) you want. I'll accept check or Paypal... or cash at your risk. Actual shipping will be charged as well. Light fawn, Dark fawn, Light Gray.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Pming you about the Lt. Grey.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Wrote you back. Thank you!!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Sale finally went through. Sorry folks but she bought out all of my Alpaca/Merino blend. I DO still have the 100% alpaca, 100% llama (Mickie)!! Check it out and let me know what you want. Make me an offer for it all!!


----------

